# Hi



## Thisisthetimeandplace (6 mo ago)

Hi. Newbie to the forum here. Just looking for some advice and somewhere to talk about an issue I’m going through. Have started a thread.

I hope you’re all good and have a great weekend.


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

Thisisthetimeandplace said:


> Hi. Newbie to the forum here. Just looking for some advice and somewhere to talk about an issue I’m going through. Have started a thread.
> 
> I hope you’re all good and have a great weekend.


Welcome to TAM!

It's good to see your main thread getting lots of attention. I hope you find the advice to help you through your situation.









Having a tough time


My wife and I have been together for 15 years and married for 10. Our relationship has been very good and we have had few issues over the years. I trust her completely - as she does me. We have never had any problems with infidelity or the like.




www.talkaboutmarriage.com


----------

